# Powderwhore PW05 telemark film - Denver premiere



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

An upstart Wasatch-based film company, Powderwhore has shot what's being called the deepest telemark powder skiing ever captured on film. If you thought telemarking was about wool knickers and granola, Powderwhore is about to turn your world upside down. 

Nov 4 in Denver is a triple-treat...

1. The Denver premiere of PW05.

2. The grand re-opening of the historic Oriental Theater in the Highlands neighborhood

3. Live music by local artists Lynn Patrick and the Boulder-based instrumental surf stylings of the Aquasonics.

There will be chances to score lift tickets, bindings, packs, beacons, lodging, clothing, DVDs, and tons of other really cool stuff. 


... and all of this in support of Friends of Berthoud Pass.

Advance tickets are available online at TheOrientalTheater.com, at local area merchants or thru Friends of Berthoud Pass. 

Details to come, and if you'd like to contribute in any way, we could use the help. Just let us know or fire away questions at: [email protected]


----------

